# hyllus diardi info?



## ornamentalist (May 30, 2011)

from what i can gather they are a large jumping spider from singapore but i cant find any other info at all on them. can someone shed some light please? i really want a few in the near future but i want to know a bit about them first. and are they easy to obtain? what type of price are we looking at? thanks everyone


----------



## EXOPET (May 31, 2011)

I breed them, they are officially the largest species of jumping spider from much of southeast asia attaining body lengths of close to an inch, the females are mainly white with darker markings and the males are black with a metallic hue. they are active and prefer to prey on other spiders although they will readily take flies and crickets and to a lesser extent mealworms and locusts (not active enough)

They can live for a couple of years and produce eggsacs containing around 35 large spiderlings (over double the size of phidippus spiderlings)

ventilation with high humidity is essential for developing spiderlings

as you are in UK you can phone me between 9am and 5pm mon - fri on 07840 660 166 and check my website for current species in stock / due soon
http://exopet.co.uk

cheers


----------



## ornamentalist (May 31, 2011)

EXOPET said:


> I breed them, they are officially the largest species of jumping spider from much of southeast asia attaining body lengths of close to an inch, the females are mainly white with darker markings and the males are black with a metallic hue. they are active and prefer to prey on other spiders although they will readily take flies and crickets and to a lesser extent mealworms and locusts (not active enough)
> 
> They can live for a couple of years and produce eggsacs containing around 35 large spiderlings (over double the size of phidippus spiderlings)
> 
> ...


thanks very much mate very helpful! will definateley be buying some from yourself in the very near future  thanks again


----------

